# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Inject test prop every THREE days? every FOUR days?

## Supertotal

This is looking like my next real cycle. I'm in it for sheer strength and power gains, with very minimal weight gain. So far I'm thinking somewhere around 400mg/week, and 12 weeks total. Either:

100mg every second day, as most would prescribe. This will come out to around 350mg/week on average. 

Or:

200mg every third day. This would come out to 450mg/week on average. 

Or: 

200mg Monday + 200mg Thursday. This would be 400mg/week consistently, obviously. 


I am not afraid of injections, or pain, or blood, but I am still hesitant about injectables. They come with so much more hassle than orals only. I am completely sold on test prop however, and I know the differences between the different tests. I like the quick in/quick out of prop, and the higher test per dose. It just comes so highly recommended by trusted sources. 

I understand about stable doses in the blood and its effect on everything, including even side-effects, but is an extra day without really going to ruin my day? 

Dose anyone here pin test prop every three days? 

How about every four days? for me that would be perfection.

----------


## ghettoboyd

youu should have went with a long ester if you want to pin less frequently...the longer you wait between pins the less test you will have built up in your blood..if you pin every 4 days then you will only have whatever amount of test you injected in your system at that moment as the previouse shot will have already cleared...by pinning eod you will allow the doses to overlap and build up to whatever amount of test you are looking to run per week consistently...your plan will have your hormones on a rollercoster ride and you will experiance more side effects...not to mention the pain from a 2ml shot will hit you like a mack truck most likely exspecialy if you have never run prop before...i think you need to rethink this whole cycle cus its a poor plan...

----------


## Times Roman

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...one-Propionate

test p has an active life of only 2-3 days. most inject prop daily

----------


## Supertotal

Please don't link me to profiles, I have probably spent more time there reading than most here. I understand the active life, the roller-coaster of hormones, and the propensity toward more side-effects, all that jazz. Though i hadn't really thought about actual injection pain from a bigger shot. 

What is was basically wondering is if anyone here has done this? every 3 or even 4 days? 

My connection, while not a scientist, is a smart enough guy, and has had a LOT of experience with this stuff. He said he's done every 3 days and felt fine. Not optimal, but he said it worked well enough. I just wanted to see if anyone else had input on the idea. 

I am not interested in a longer ester right now.

----------


## songdog

No I have not heard of anyone.But if thats wat you wanted to do why not run Sus?

----------


## jasc

If you don't mind pinning and insist on prop, why not use it correctly?

As someone mentioned above, prop has a short half life and by pinning it E 3 or 4 days your levels will be inconsistant, it will not build in the body making it far less effective and you will have increased sides. Makes absolutely no sense to cycle if you are doing it incorrectly.
Plus, prop is generally pretty painful, after you inject the first 2 ml n can't walk you'll reconsider.

----------


## songdog

Pain is good extreme pain is extremely good.I can watch it all day long :Smilie:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Being as its your first inj cycle and u have no idea about sides and how they may effect you, i personally wouldt suggest a protocol thats prone to increase them. Also I suspect you would like to get the most out of the cycle.
Ive never run prop e3 or e4 days - I like the most reward with least sides.
The properties of prop and experience dictate eod or ed is optimal. Sounds like u already know that. 
I suspect thats why from time to time at lesser experienced boards I will read a thread that says "i injected prop e3d and it was great" from someone that hasnt ever run it properly ed or eod to know how great a prop cycle can really be.
Whatever u choose best of luck...

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

i inj prop ed and u should do the same and try to do what ppl here tell u couse its the right thing to do any thing other than the right thing u wanna do ur gonna regret big time as sides are no joke.

----------


## redz

Eod is the minimum I would sugest with prop.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Another thing to think about**: I have noticed that my sides (especially acne) are worst when my hormone levels are changing. If you go four days between prop injections, your body could end up a mess if you are at all sensitive like me. You will have very inconsistent hormone levels. Hell, I take cyp twice a week...which is how often than you are talking about taking prop. 

If you are not afraid of injections, I recommend using the compound properly. What do you have to gain by going against an avalanche of data and personal experience?

----------


## xelnaga

I spent a great deal of time talking to guys on this board that use prop. My big question was eod or ed. Majority of users said it doesnt really matter, but there were a few that noticed more sides with eod than with ed. So I decided to do ED. I make it part of my morning routine like brushing my teeth.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> I spent a great deal of time talking to guys on this board that use prop. My big question was eod or ed. Majority of users said it doesnt really matter, but there were a few that noticed more sides with eod than with ed. So I decided to do ED. I make it part of my morning routine like brushing my teeth.


Every day is so easy. No schedule to keep track of.

----------


## UnderRated2010

i totally agree here. im gonna be running everyday as well. smaller dosages and you will get used to the pinning in no time

----------


## Lemonada8

Going every 3 days puts your hormones in a crazy mess, and sides usually occur when those hormones are out of balance. 
If u don't wanna pin Ed then change esters, but going e3d will increase sides and decrease gains which you already stated you know.

----------


## 27300man

For you guys injecting prop ED, How many mg's are you pinning?

----------


## xelnaga

50mgs Ed- I am 5' 10 210 14% bf and this is my 3rd cycle

----------


## Swifto

I've done Mon, Wed, Fri with Test prop and I was fine, I wouldn't advise that though. Sides were fine, but labido wasn't.

----------


## dec11

i really do not see the point in ED day injects, its just a waste of needles, EOD is perfectly fine and requires less injections sites. ive done both and there was absolutely no difference

----------


## Swifto

> i really do not see the point in ED day injects, its just a waste of needles, EOD is perfectly fine and requires less injections sites. ive done both and there was absolutely no difference


I agree.

----------


## Supertotal

This is what I like to see, overwhelming agreement on an answer, even if it is not what I want to hear! LOL

It just sounds like a royal pain. Not in the ass, but just a general ordeal. I personally cannot see pinning every day or every other day getting easy, or routine, but I will have to trust the experience here. I used to think squatting heavy every day was going to be horrid too, but it isn't. In fact, I wouldn't have it any other way now. I might have to re-think my numbers though, 350mg/week doesn't seem like a lot. I'll go every other day.

I should also clarify that the friend that had done this usually does it every other day. He loves test prop and has done many cycles of it. He said he was a little lazy for a couple cycles, pinned prop every three days and was fine. Said he felt fine on day three, but he still agrees every other day is best.

----------


## dec11

> This is what I like to see, overwhelming agreement on an answer, even if it is not what I want to hear! LOL
> 
> It just sounds like a royal pain. Not in the ass, but just a general ordeal. I personally cannot see pinning every day or every other day getting easy, or routine, but I will have to trust the experience here.* I used to think squatting heavy every day was going to be horrid too, but it isn't*. In fact, I wouldn't have it any other way now. I might have to re-think my numbers though, 350mg/week doesn't seem like a lot. I'll go every other day.
> 
> I should also clarify that the friend that had done this usually does it every other day. He loves test prop and has done many cycles of it. He said he was a little lazy for a couple cycles, pinned prop every three days and was fine. Said he felt fine on day three, but he still agrees every other day is best.


man after reading only two of your posts now, you seriously need to back to the drawing board, ive never heard quite so much BS in my life and i hope noobs dont take this rubbish in

----------


## Supertotal

> man after reading only two of your posts now, you seriously need to back to the drawing board, ive never heard quite so much BS in my life and i hope noobs dont take this rubbish in


Yes, I'm sure you don't. They might learn something and start to question 'experts' like yourself. I'm not saying you don't know how to train, but if you take issue with something so ubiquitous and proven as squatting heavy every day then I wonder what else you take issue with. 

What are your lifts if you don't mind me asking? I don't pretend to be a steroid expert, but I know training. For you to question such basic and proven lifting methods I'm going to assume you know more than I do.

----------


## xelnaga

@ Supertotal - You think squatting heavy every day is a " basic and proven lifting method" ? Explain.

----------


## stpete

> i really do not see the point in ED day injects, its just a waste of needles, EOD is perfectly fine and requires less injections sites. ive done both and there was absolutely no difference


This...

----------


## Supertotal

> @ Supertotal - You think squatting heavy every day is a " basic and proven lifting method" ? Explain.


I am not going to explain this. I am a good lifter, but I'm not a coach. This is not a cop-out however, just find a good Olympic weightlifting source and start reading. They do it all the time, and they are, despite what any powerlifter says, the best squatters on the planet. 

I'm not necessarily advocating this for bodybuilders though, I am a strength athlete, and I thought I was talking to another. I do happen to think that the natural bodybuilder would greatly benefit from this over "legs once or twice a week". It is by far the best thing you can do to jack your natural testosterone and GH levels, which the non-juiced bodybuilder sorely needs. Heavy, deep squats, and lots of them, proper nutrition, and lots of sleep. 

I can link a couple of good weightlifting forums here if I'm allowed. There is ample information on this available.

----------


## baseline_9

> i really do not see the point in ED day injects, its just a waste of needles, EOD is perfectly fine and requires less injections sites. ive done both and there was absolutely no difference


But you can't pin 8ml of short esters EOD  :Smilie: 

Gotta split that shit up and pin 4ml ED


LOL

----------

